# XDm 9mm ??????



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

In the process of buying my first handgun and have it narrowed down to the Springfield XDm 9mm. It will be used primarily for punching holes in paper and home defense. Should I go with the 3.8" or the 4.5"?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Regarding the 3.8



VAMarine said:


> brent1202 said:
> 
> 
> > What about this Springfield XDm 3.8, anyone with information on this one?
> ...


Personally, I would go with the 4.5" just for the mechanical accuracy associated with the longer barrel. I've carried the 4.5" XDM concealed with little extra effort, as noted the grip frame is the hard part to conceal and the 3.8 does not address that. It's only benefit is the shortened slide which doesn't do much for me.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

4.5. Im happy with mine..:smt033


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are not planning on carying it get the 4.5 in barrel. More fun at the range due to the longer sght radius thus easier to shoot more accurately.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

XDm is a fine gun. It does cost a bit more than the XD9mm. For many the differences between the 9mm XD and XDm are not enough to justify the added cost. And it seems that for many the big draw to the XDm is the 19+1 capacity.
IF this happens to be your thing as well. You have an alternative.
The XD9mm in Service or Tack in many areas is as much as 100 to 150 less than the XDm.
MidwayUSA sells MecGar magazines for the XD that are 18 round, so you have 18+1, just one round shy of the XDm. I have two of the MG mags and they are every bit as good as the Springfield OEM mags. They cost about 8.00 more than OEM mags from Midway.

These are the MecGar mags. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=125101 for 29.99

Springfield OEM magazines http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=146635 on sale for 21.49.

XDm gives the changeable back strap, match grade bbl, modified slide etc. But the XD is a great gun. Much money could be saved on the XD and the MG mags.
Just a thought.:smt1099

Also wanted to add that the 18 round mags are only about 1/8 of an inch longer than the OEM. so you get 2 more rounds for 1/8 of an inch.


----------

